# 18' Murano Interior Rust



## jayyryann (May 9, 2019)

Hello All, 



I was looking for a bit of advise or to see if anyone has had any similar issues with interior rust. I bought my Murano December 2018 - and I dropped my cell phone under the seat one day and noticed I had a red substance on my hand after grabbing my phone...I investigated to find under the driver seat was a rusted interior parts. I checked the passenger seat - same result. 



The following week I took it into my local dealer for standard service and they inspected and said this is a problem. Well, come to find out - I have rusting parts on almost ever portion of the cars interior from the seat rails, the subwoofer screws, to the bolted area of the accelerator pedal. 



I will attach a few photos as well. Any thoughts?


----------

